

Ireland to enact SOPA-like legislation - grdev
http://www.tjmcintyre.com/2012/01/adrian-weckler-confims-that-irelands.html

======
kiloaper
No. This is not "SOPA-like" and the author should know this. The article is
inaccurate and borderline linkbait. It's ISPs being forced to block sites.
It's already happened with the main Irish ISP Eircom and the Pirate Bay, and
it's becoming the norm in many Euorpean counties. While this is bad it is not
like SOPA. SOPA targeted advertising and payment processors and would have
made circumvention tools illegal. Nothing like this is happening in Ireland.

